# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط السلسلة G من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  السلسلة G من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung ارجو ان تجدو كل المخططات التي تبحثون عليها وفي حالة عدم توفر اي مخطط يرجي اعلام لمحاولة الحصول عليه   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا برنس ع المجهود المقدر
 والطيب وجزاك الله خيرا
تم التقييم
++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_بارك الله فيك حبيبنا ننتظر منك المزيد
بالتوفيق_

----------


## ham22

مساعدة مسار الشاشة g316ml

----------

